# Disposal Of Religious Items



## jsdhalle (Nov 28, 2017)

Dear and respected all,

Sat Sri Akal!

A few months ago we went for darshan of Gurudwara Sahibs in Nanded, Maharashtra (Sri Huzoor Sahib). Over the streets just outside the Gurudwara Sahib, we came across beautiful pictures/posters of Harmandir Sahib Ji and all the a Guru Sahibs on the same frame. We bought it without giving a second thought (Apologies).

However, after the journey back home, upon opening the package, we found it damaged and cracked, rendering it unusable.

Now, we are in a dilemma as to what we can do to the poster. We can't frame it as well as even don't want to just throw it like an ordinary poster.

Please advice what can be done.

Apologies for this instance.

P.S.- The poster is made up of a thin golden plastic sheet with a clear plastic lamination on top.

Regards.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------

